# Orient 200m Automatic



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just before I went on holiday I traded my customised Samurai for this one (amongst others!) & I must admit to being seriously chuffed with it. It's an Orient 200m automatic with a beautifully rich blue dial & bezel insert, which makes a nice change from the black that I usually go for. Build quality is excellent & it's a good size without being completely OTT. Diameter is 45mm including the crown, with a 22mmlug width. The solid link bracelet is extremely comfortable & I haven't felt the need to try it on a rhino/nato/leather strap yet which is unusual for me. The button at 2, which changes the day display, screws down securely, as does the crown which deals with date changing & time setting duties. The bezel is low profile but is still pretty easy to grip, it lines up well & has 60 clicks per revolution. Lume seems good (though I haven't really checked it as such) & the hands/dial design make for a very clear & crisp display.

I'm not going to say it's a keeper because when I do I always get the urge to sell it but I'm really very happy with it & don't miss the Samurai half as much as I thought I would!!

Enjoy the photo's (I apologise in advance for the smudges/fingerprints on some of them) & if you have any questions please ask


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Face on shot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The backside


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Clasp detail - no idea why I took this one (or why I'm including it!) - but here it is


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent Paul. Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally another fingerprinty one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Excellent Paul. Glad you're happy with it.


I certainly am happy with it - many thanks for the smooth trouble free & excellent deal


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have several Orients and can honestly recommend them to anyone. They are superb value for money and come in a tremendous range of styles and sizes. I find the divers particularly good, and the submariner style is especially good.

Rob


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im gagging to get my hands on some orients - but im unsure about ordering anything from the states ? and all the ones ive seen on the bay look like i should be owning a bingo hall.

ive been unlucky and missed out on some - none as nice as the one in this thread.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great pics







, that Orient looks well finished Paul, I too like the colour and and am a bit fed up with black faces.

I think Orient have a great range, something for everybody, I wish they were easily obtainable over here.

If you wanted to, how would you get the bezel off?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Great pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that Orients are excellent value for money & that the range is extensive. This is my fourth Orient & all have been excellent well made watches. I have an another Orient at home that I was going to buy off Richard (rsykes2000) but I never got chance to pay him for it & now I've lost track of him. I've sent him a pm but his inbox is full & he doesn't seem to post on the forum much now, if at all







! Does anyone have any contact details for him as I'd like to return his watch!?

As for removing the bezel I presume that you'd just prise it off (I'm not about to try on this watch though!!). I tend to remove bezels with an old stanley knife blade - in fact they're usually quite easy to remove it's refitting them that's the challenge as they quite often require quite a bit of pressure.

Can I ask why you want to remove a bezel??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice looking watch Paul, like you say , blue makes a nice change from the usual black


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics
> ...


I wouldn't, I meant a bezel insert







I have just changed one to a 12 hour, the Orients seems to be covered by several lugs. Or is it cut around them?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Ahh now I understand I think - the insert on the Orient seems to be cut to fit round the little inserts on the bezel. They certainly aren't folded over the top of the insert anyway. It'd be a bugger t fit anything other than an orient insert to this watch & this bezel insert would look naff on any other watch because of the cutouts!

Also the bezel's angled (will try to take a side on photo showing more clearly what I mean some time soon) so the insert wouldn't sit flat on a Seiko (for example) bezel anyway.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> im gagging to get my hands on some orients - but im unsure about ordering anything from the states ? and all the ones ive seen on the bay look like i should be owning a bingo hall.
> 
> ive been unlucky and missed out on some - none as nice as the one in this thread.


I agree on all counts. Love the modern divers, but some of the mulit-year calendar types look like extremely well made bad jokes.

The only divers I've seen like Paul's are from the States and look well priced but the stories I hear of customs duties and handling charges are very off-putting.

Didn't James (from Ontario) buy a load of divers for Christmas gifts and sell the last one on the forum?

What would be the chances of more of these appearing (perhaps via Bridlington?) I ask myself in idle moments..............?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

He (James) did - he sold more than one on the forum in fact. Here's the one I bought:



















I agreel - they are fantastic for the money. These are big too - much bigger and heavier than a Sub, for example.

It is my second Orient - the other is a dress model. You can get them from Malaysia too BTW.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

personally if i ran a watch makers /retailers and id seen 10 people say theyd buy one of those id make sure id have some in stock sooner rather than later.

but thats just me ill buy and sell anything .


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> personally if i ran a watch makers /retailers and id seen 10 people say theyd buy one of those id make sure id have some in stock sooner rather than later.
> 
> but thats just me ill buy and sell anything .


It's alright saying that but a retailer has to turn a profit otherwise they're going to go out of business! Maybe these watches aren't available from the wholesaler (or wherever dealers get their watches from) at a price that could guarantee the profit you need/want. If you buy some in anyway & then try to sell them at a price that gives a reasonable amount of profit, but that still makes them more expensive then other overseas retailers, then I don't think you're going to sell many of them unfortunately, no matter how nice the watch is. I think most people would rather spend less money initially & risk customs duties etc. I've bought a lot of watches from abroad & have only been caught out by customs a few times.

Orients are available in the UK - a Google search (UK only) will find it. I found them whilst looking for one of these watches to buy - they sell this model but it's alot of money compared to what they're going for on Ebay









I'm not sure I should have posted the above so if inappropriate please delete it!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i realise that you need to buy cheaper than you sell but the advantage a retailer has over me is that he'll be buying in larger quantities than id be buying therefore ,if they have any savvy about them would surely get them at a cheaper price.

ive searched before in uk and some are ok -theres some nice ones out there ,but its the same with invictas - ive got friends coming over from the u s soon im gonna get them on board and sort something out.


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> Just before I went on holiday I traded my customised Samurai for this one (amongst others!) & I must admit to being seriously chuffed with it. It's an Orient 200m automatic with a beautifully rich blue dial & bezel insert, which makes a nice change from the black that I usually go for. Build quality is excellent & it's a good size without being completely OTT. Diameter is 45mm including the crown, with a 22mmlug width. The solid link bracelet is extremely comfortable & I haven't felt the need to try it on a rhino/nato/leather strap yet which is unusual for me. The button at 2, which changes the day display, screws down securely, as does the crown which deals with date changing & time setting duties. The bezel is low profile but is still pretty easy to grip, it lines up well & has 60 clicks per revolution. Lume seems good (though I haven't really checked it as such) & the hands/dial design make for a very clear & crisp display.
> 
> I'm not going to say it's a keeper because when I do I always get the urge to sell it but I'm really very happy with it & don't miss the Samurai half as much as I thought I would!!
> 
> Enjoy the photo's (I apologise in advance for the smudges/fingerprints on some of them) & if you have any questions please ask


I have the black faced version of this, they are great watches and keep excellent time, and it certainly is a big chunk of steal. I found the bezel a little difficult to turn, have t use a thumbnail in the the grooves..


----------



## elijefe (Jul 11, 2007)

Can somebody tell me if this Orient Sub (Mako) can be adjusted (forward or backward)?

I have one that every day has 1 minute delay,

Thanks to all


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Love the watch - the colour is great - now you have got me looking......more money......


----------

